# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Информация о внешних устойствах в MACOS

## Krokus

Сохраняется или передается ли куда-то информация о подключаемых к системе устройствах?
Например  я подключал к компьютеру флэшку или 3g/LTE модем, информация о том, что  эти устройства побывали в системе будет где-то сохранена и смогу ли ее  как-либо получить сторонние утилиты?
Тот же вопрос для Win7.
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...938#post857938

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*

И как насчет данных о мониторах, зарядных устройствах(в частности apple) и UPSах(APC), а также сетях wifi?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

